
Germany says its government computers secure after “isolated” hack - oger
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-germany-cyber-russia/germany-says-its-government-computers-secure-after-isolated-hack-idUKKCN1GC2HN
======
ryanlol
>Both the German parliamentary committee that oversees the intelligence
agencies, and the digital committee scheduled extraordinary meetings to
discuss the attack on Thursday, according to parliamentary sources

This is basically all the information contained in the article, there are no
details regarding the hack or it's target. Reuters says that German _press_ is
blaming APT28, i.e "Fancy Bear".

edit: Here's a German article with more details, citing "sources"
[http://www.dpa-international.com/topic/sources-foreign-
hacke...](http://www.dpa-international.com/topic/sources-foreign-hackers-
infiltrate-german-government-data-180228-99-282593)

>The hack appears to have originated from the APT28 cyberespionage group

>The group used malicious software to target German federal agencies,
including the foreign and defence ministries

>Hackers were able to steal data

>The infiltration likely lasted more than a year.

~~~
joethebro
>The infiltration likely lasted more than a year.

Wow, that's pretty significant... How was it only now they caught on?

~~~
blattimwind
Infosec on federal and state level is generally regarded as very poor. Hardly
unique to Germany, though.

~~~
lostmsu
I would not say it is uncommon though. AFAIK intrusions into major companies
like Google also happen to stay unnoticed for months.

------
1337biz
Is there _any_ evidence on the attribution. Or are Germans also falling for
the 'trust us we know best' secret service agency mantra?

~~~
bdamm
What would you find convincing? Any stream of bits released could be
falsified. The library of used vulnerabilities or malware techniques is not
something I would expect any national level security agency to release.

------
llao
(2013)

~~~
johannes1234321
2013 was about the parliament, this is about the government administration.

------
bigphishy
I would not expect this type of linkbait article from a mainstream UK news
site be on the top of hackernews.

